# A simple yet extremely helpful item



## EricWrights (Jul 1, 2009)

*$5.99 + $4.99 shipping* at Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Painters-Pyramids-10-Pack/dp/B001BM2DFQ/?tag=ksm20-20

-----------------
For as long as people have been putting a finish on wood, people have been frustrated by either smudging their work by setting it down or having to wait until one side dries before adding a coat to the other. Now that these little babies are on the market you can eliminate both concerns.
Made of a non-stick plastic, they hardly ever adhere to your works. If they do, they only leave a small dimple that can easily be remedied. The tips are rounded so there is no piercing or damaging of the wood when it is set on a pyramid. The holes you see in the sides not only lighten the pyramid but also give you finger holes to move or adjust the pyramid as needed.
Yes, you can make your own version of these and they will work about as well but these are well priced and will save you the hassle of making them. I have two sets that I put to use regularly so they won't just sit on your shelf.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks for the review. i've used blunted nails set in boards but they do make a dimple. how do you fix the dimple, or even a mark. of course no one else will see the dimple but me, but i do obsess over it a bit.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have some they work great.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

So that's what they are for I thought they were fancy chess pieces.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it true that if you put a penny under one of those it will turn into a quarter?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a bunch of these..bought them on sale at Woodcraft. They work great for oiling cutting boards. I also arrange them in a geometric pattern on the floor and meditate in the center!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Almost as cheap as the way my Grandfather taught me:

Block of wood.
Drill hole.
Tap in a large nail so that it protrudes.
Round over nail point with file.

My current set of nail blocks is about ten years old.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

I like it, but the nail is quicker, don.t you think


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just use my pin shoter ,
and shoot them into a scrap piece ove ply ,
about 2' wide , every 2" .
then cut ply to 2" long blocks .
and you have lots of them .


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice review , but I can use the money elsewhere , especially in these times. I also do it like patron does . Quick and easy and lasts until …....I'll let you know when mine wear out : )


----------

